# Shaving long haired cats?



## squeekers

I had a groomer mention to me that I should shave Riot because hes got long hair. She claims lots of people do and I actually know a couple who do. But is this okay to do? I thought their coats acted as insulation from heat and cold. 

Opinions?


----------



## dweamgoil

I know others will chime in, but here are my 2 cents. Last year, Azalia was having respiratory problems, mostly due to her weight, but I found this out later on. Long story short, I was contemplating getting her a lion's cut since she is a DMH. She tolerated the bath and blow dry, but not the shears. She went ballistic and the groomer had to call me to come and get her. I was then out $50 for her to have a bath *eye roll*. She's meticulously clean, by the way so that wasn't an issue in the first place. So, no more shaving for us.

I have read that it's not good to shave them for the reason you mentioned and also their skin is also more exposed if they like to sit out in the sun, etc. I also would find out how they do the shaving; lots of places sedate them and that is always risky. IMO unless there is a good reason, it's probably not worth stressing your cat out.


----------



## applesparks

I agree with dweamgoil, if you're cat is long haired it's fine to leave them in their natural state, unless there is a particular reason. For example, I have a friend who has the underside/bum of her Persian shaved because he constantly gets poop all over himself if left to his own devices. My long haired cat has had a poop incident only once in her life and never any mats, so I would never shave her.


----------



## squeekers

He doesnt mat as I brush him. He does oddly get poop stuck. Hes not outside a lot and the groomer doesnt sedate. I am just worried about the house as we rarely have our air on and it gets kinda hot in here. I dont want him to get to hot


----------



## dweamgoil

For the poopie issue, you can do the 'potty patch'. You can even do this yourself if you are really careful and your cat holds still or have the vet do it. 

As far as temperature, cats come from desert-dwelling descendants. They can tolerate heat better than we can. He should be ok, but just keep an eye on him on really hot days for signs of distress such as panting, lethargy, excessive drooling, etc. I don't have an A/C and we keep the tower fan on and at night open the windows to let the cool air in. My cats are just fine. They do move less in the heat though, but that is about it.


----------



## squeekers

He does pant on hot days which is why I was concerned. I could ask the groomer to cut his bum hair as my vet would charge me an exam fee which is $60 then probably an outragious price to trim the area as well as sell me vaccines.


----------



## Natalie Jayne

I live in Nth Qld Australia, where it is discusting hot and humid in summer, the candles droop in houses, and water shoots out of the hose so hot, cause the pipes are hot. Our neighbours have a persian cat and get him shaved when the hottest months are here. Leo seems pretty happy after it's done, he seems to have a bit more go in him, and even though he looks a bit strange at first, i think this is the best idea for him so he dosnt overheat.


----------



## cooncatbob

My groomer would thin out Samantha's belly fur when the dematted and gave her a bath, there would be a big pile of fur but you could hardly tell by looking at the cat except for her butt.


----------



## princessbear

I used to have a groomer come to my house and trim up my Princess (may she rest in peace). She was a long-haired beautiful girl and she tolerated being brushed, but after each of my shoulder surgeries, I was unable to do a very good job with one arm while recuperating - so I found this guy who makes house calls (well, we would go out to his mobile grooming van). I would have him comb her out, shave the mats but not bathe her (she would have FREAKED OUT). One time, i did have him give her the poodle cut and she looked ridiculous. My sister has her persian groomed and he gets the poodle cut. He looks adorable... Just like the Dorothy Hamel cut, I guess it's not a good look for every cat  - OMG I think I just showed my age!


----------



## marie73

I have four long-haired kitties and they're fine during the summer, even when it's hot (I don't have a/c). If you want to do it to keep him cooler, you could shave his underside, which will keep him a bit cooler and yet look "normal" - although I think lion cuts are cute when done well. I almost had to give Gigi a lion cut when I got her back, but my groomer worked her magic and combed everything out. She did shave her underside, though, it was a MESS and it was less stressful for Gigi to just shave it in that sensitive area. She was an angel, thank goodness.

Sounds like you take good care of his grooming needs. Not easy, I know.


----------



## pauli

Couldnt a groomer give a cat a poodle or lion cut, but not clip the hair so short?


----------



## Abbie

I have two longhaired Ragdolls and would never consider shaving them. Unless there's a health problem, I really don't think cats need it- it's natural for them to have long hair. I also think that shaven cats look awful (no offense to anyone, it's a personal opinion).


----------



## Heather102180

I got Fozzy a potty patch every once in awhile but then one day opted for the lion cut. He's strictly indoor so I don't have to worry about sun. Some pics of him are here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/131684-fozzys-lion-cut.html

I mainly get him the lion cut to cut down on all the fur he leaves behind in the house. He doesn't seem phased by it at all.


----------



## dweamgoil

I hate to say it, but he looks SO CUTE!!! He looks like a real mini Lion :love2


----------



## Snarfums

I shaved Cruncher a few summers ago because she really does not tolerate the heat well. I bought some dog clippers and was extra careful not to accidentally cut or burn her because clippers do tend to get hot after a while. She tolerated it very well, but looked really scrappy after it was all said and done (I am by no means a professional groomer!) She enjoyed being "cool" during the summer despite her rather mange-like appearance!


----------

